# حدود اللياقة الزوجية



## النهيسى (26 يناير 2011)

*  حدود اللياقة الزوجية*
*
ماجى الحكيم *

الثلاثاء، 25 يناير 2011 - 23:30


كى تكون الحياة الزوجية بين الشريكين ناجحة قدر الإمكان، لابد من الاعتدال فى أمور عدة، كما يجب على كل طرف بذل بعض الجهد دون التضحية المبالغ فيها لكى تستمر الحياة بروح الود والمشاركة والرغبة دائما فى استكمال المشوار سويا..
*
كى تكونا زوجين ناجحين:*
_ عدم المبالغة فى الغيرة على الطرف الآخر.
_ مراعاة مشاعر الآخر تجاه أسرته واحترامها دائما.
_ الحفاظ على مساحة من الخصوصية لكل منكما لا يتخطاها الا بموافقة الآخر.
_ تقبل اختلاف الآخر فى الآراء أو الطباع .
_ تقبل مساحة من الخطأ.
_ أساس التفاهم هو فن الحوار والتسامح .
*
كى تكون زوجا ناجحا:*
ـ عامل زوجتك بلطف ولباقة خاصة عند نقدها وتجنب تماما نقدها أمام الآخرين• ـ انسى إساءة الماضى وعش فى الحاضر• ـ تجنب التنفيس عن توترك الناتج عن العمل فى وجه زوجتك• ـ إحذر كذلك التلفظ بكلمات جارحة لشريكة حياتك حتى لو كنت غاضبا يمكنك السيطرة على كلماتك• ـ ناقشا كل أموركما معا، وحاذر من تدخل الآخرين فى حياتكما حتى ولو كانوا من العائلة• ـ إظهر إعجابك من وقت لآخر بأناقة زوجتك ورشاقتها وذوقها فى تنسيق المنزل وتوفير الراحة لأبناءك أو لذة الطعام الذى أعدته• ـ أشعر زوجتك لاحتياجك إليها وحاول أن تجد الوقت الكافى لتقضيه معها بمفردكما فى جو من الود والتفاهم• ـ قدم لزوجتك هدية من وقت لآخر حسب امكاناتك وتأكد أن الزهور هى أفضل الهدايا التى تدل على المشاعر الدافئة• ـ أمسك بذراعها أو يدها أثناء عبور الطريق تقدمها قليلا لتراق حركة المرور قبل أن تعبر، وعند السير فى الطريق العام إحرص على أن تجعل زوجتك تسير على الجانب الأكثر أمنا، بحيث لاتتعرض لخطر الزحام لكى تكونى زوجة ناجحة:

ـ استقبلى زوجك بترحاب وبهجة• ـ اهتمى بعمل زوجك وشجعيه دائما واهتمى كذلك بمظهره داخل وخارج المنزل• ـ اصغى دائما إليه، حتى وإن لم يستهويكى حديثه• ـ لاتزعجى زوجك بالشكوك والتساؤلات عن أسباب تأخره فى العمل، بل يمكن أن تسألىه ولكن بطريقة لطيفة توحى بالاهتمام• ـ لاتحاولى أبدا مهما كان السبب أن تثيرى غيرة زوجك• ـ لاتقومى بأى عمل تتجاهلين فيه مشاعر زوجك واحاسيسه• ـ لاتسخرى من طموحه وتطلعاته وهواياته حتى لاتزعزعى ثقته بنفسه• ـ شجعى زوجك على العمل والتقدم وبر والديه وتعزيز علاقاته الاجتماعية• ـ لاتهملى صحتك وجمالك واناقتك• ـ تجاوبى دائما مع عواطفه وكونى على طبيعتك معه كلما امكن• ـ اعلمى ان الرجال أقل قدرة على الحب من النساء فلاتغضبى ان شعرت أن حبك له أكبر فقد يكون اهتمامه بك بنفس القدر، ولكن المشاعر فى حياة الرجل لها معنى آخر فلاتلوميه• ـ لاتنشغلى بأطفالك خاصة حديثى الولادة عن زوجك طوال الوقت وانما اشركى زوجك فى مسئولية التربية والاعتناء بالرضيع وحاولى ان تكيفى نفسك على التغيرات التى تطرأ على حياتك• ـ إذا استعنت بحماتك لتجلس مع طفلك وقامت بأشياء لاتعجبك، فتذكرى أنها تقدم لك خدمة خلال فترة عملك فلا تنتظرى منها أن تؤديه بنفس أسلوبك.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=343754&SecID=89​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2011)

> * كى تكونا زوجين ناجحين:*
> _ عدم المبالغة فى الغيرة على الطرف الآخر.
> _ مراعاة مشاعر الآخر تجاه أسرته واحترامها دائما.
> _ الحفاظ على مساحة من الخصوصية لكل منكما لا يتخطاها الا بموافقة الآخر.
> ...



موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا

ونصائح  جميله اوى 

شكرااااااااااااا اخى الغالى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا
> 
> ونصائح  جميله اوى
> 
> ...


شكراا
للمرور الجميل جدا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


شكراا
للمرور الجميل جدا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مهم 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 فبراير 2011)

نصائح غالية


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل ومفيد فعلا بكل ما فية
شكرا الك استاذي


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 فبراير 2011)

*نصائح جميلة جدااا*
*مرسي للموضوع المهم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك استاذي *​


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع مهم
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يعوضك ​


شكراا
للمرور الجميل جدا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> نصائح غالية


شكراا
للمرور الجميل جدا
سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> موضوع جميل ومفيد فعلا بكل ما فية
> شكرا الك استاذي


شكراا
للمرور الجميل جدا
سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *نصائح جميلة جدااا*
> *مرسي للموضوع المهم*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك استاذي *​


شكراا
للمرور الجميل جدا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------

